# Blue-green algae control



## WMP

Would anyone know if Melafix, being an antibacterial treatment, would be of any use in the control or treatment of blue-green algae?
The algae is in a planted tank. I believe I have the cause of the outbreak corrected and am doing regular water changes vacuuming out the algae where possible. I am wondering if the Melafix would speed up the process


----------



## Evans11

WMP said:


> Would anyone know if Melafix, being an antibacterial treatment, would be of any use in the control or treatment of blue-green algae?
> The algae is in a planted tank. I believe I have the cause of the outbreak corrected and am doing regular water changes vacuuming out the algae where possible. I am wondering if the Melafix would speed up the process


I'm not sure if Melafix will work but I know that Maracyn works amazingly. Its sold at Petsmart. Will kill all of your BGA in a few days.


----------



## Darkblade48

I haven't read any reports that Melafix will make a dent in cyanobacteria, but as Evans11 mentioned, erythromycin will kill it off quickly.

Of course, this is just a temporary measure; if you do not get rid of the underlying cause, the cyanobacteria will just come back.


----------



## charlie1

Use of erythromycin *can* also kill your biological filter, so taking steps to protect it is wise IE- putting some of the bio media in another tank or something where you can feed the bio bugs.
I`m not sure if you have tried this before, but since it`s a planted tank it`s not uncommon to test & discover your Nitrates is on low side, this may or may not be your situation, if it is, a good manual cleaning with an effort to remove as much of it as possible including your filter - large water change- add some Nitrates- add more flow- black out the tank for a few days followed by another large water change if this works keep your flow & Nitrates dosing up to par.Just a suggestion.
Regards


----------



## Kooka

WMP said:


> Would anyone know if Melafix, being an antibacterial treatment, would be of any use in the control or treatment of blue-green algae?
> The algae is in a planted tank. I believe I have the cause of the outbreak corrected and am doing regular water changes vacuuming out the algae where possible. I am wondering if the Melafix would speed up the process


Don't waste your money on the melafix. You'll wipe out a lot of beneficial bacteria in the prcoess of treating your tank. Maintain good husbandry of the tank (weekly 15% water changes, no over-feeding and making sure your plants are getting everything they need in sufficient supply), and the BGA will go away on its own.


----------

